# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Türkiye soyuluyor ve bunu kendi oy'unla yapıyorsun'

## serifee

Eklenti 219

Size vize bile vermeyenlere siz toprak verin!.Karşılıklı mütekabiliyet bile yok..Hani her karışı şehit kanlarıyla sulanmıştı?

iki hafta önce, Meclisten, yabancılara Taşınmaz Satışı ile ilgili bir yasa çıkarıldı.

Sanki sudan bir şeymiş gibi, ne bir kurumdan ne de bir Allahon kulundan, geçen zaman zarfonda çot bile çokmado..

Yasa iki bölümden oluşuyor, birinci bölüm şöyle: Yabancılara mülk satışı 2 hektardan 30 hektara çıkıyor ve satılacak araziler, ilçe yüzölçümünün %10unu geçmeyecek.

Yabancı kişilere satılacak olan 30 hektar miktardaki toprak ise uygun görüldüğü taktirde Bakanlar Kurulu kararıyla, iki misline yani 60 hektara çıkarılacak.??

Yasanın ikinci bölümü beterin de beteri: Yabancı şirketlerin askeri yasak güvenlik bölgelerinden taşınmaz alması, Genelkurmay Başkanlığının; güvenlik bölgelerinden taşınmaz alması ise valiliğin iznine tabi olacak.??

Size vize bile vermeyenlere siz toprak verin!.

Karşılıklı mütekabiliyet bile yok..

Hani her karışı şehit kanlarıyla sulanmıştı?

Hani nerede bu meclisteki muhalefet?.

PKK konusunda Barış sağlandı mı?

Toplumsal uzlaşma, silahla çözülmez, mecliste uzlaşma komisyonu kurulmalı diyen, TESEV üyeli parti genel başkanı.

AKP ne zaman sıkışsa onu sırtına alıp taşımayı üstün hizmet kabul eden ve bu hizmeti daha dün, 4+4+4 eğitim sisteminde de şevkle yapan iki numaralı muhalefetin başı nerede?.

Bu derece hassas bir konu bunların umurunda bile değil, meclisten geçerken de dalga geçtiler.

Maaşları da arttırıldığı için belki bu yasayla sağlanacak kaynağın sakatlanmasını istememiş olmaları çok doğaldır..

Düzen hep aynı düzen ve bunlar, düzenin bir parçası değil, ta kendisi..

Bu memleket, yağma hasanın böreği yiyin!.

Yakında, hırsızlıkta suç olmaktan çıkarsa sakın şaşırmayın..

Türkiye soyuluyor ve bunu kendi oyğunla yapıyorsunğ

----------

